# Lizardmen question



## TrintLord (Apr 2, 2009)

Recently got into fantasy playing Lizardmen, when reading around though I heard about Blessings, which I did not see in the army book. Are those an older thing or were they left out?


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

from the previous book. you could give lizard units different abilities but it changed them into special or rare options. way too much faffing about for the army list so they were removed


----------



## Blind Cougar (Jan 30, 2009)

Was one of those classic "great concept, bad execution" kinda ideas,

Wish there was some kinda remnant of them though.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

TrintLord said:


> Recently got into fantasy playing Lizardmen, when reading around though I heard about Blessings, which I did not see in the army book. Are those an older thing or were they left out?


The 7th ed Lizardbook was released in february 2k9. Anything you read dated before that will be outdated thanks to the new codex. Do yourself a big favour and check posting dates when you read LM tactics on the net, as you noted its very easy to stumble across old info which only will present you with comflicting toughts and problems:wink:

Good luck with WHFB, its a "bit" more complicated then 40k


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah, Blessings and Spawnings got taken out. Much of the benefits you could get from thm got rolled int various units that were popular for them anyway. 

Enjoy the Scalies, they're a decent army.


----------



## TrintLord (Apr 2, 2009)

Already played a few games of skull pass, of LM only have the battalion right now.

I like the army building and armor rating better in fantasy. I think 40k could have used armor mods as well.


----------



## Blind Cougar (Jan 30, 2009)

Used to, back in the days of 2nd Ed...then 3rd happened, making everything simpler, quicker, and in the end, a much, much different animal than Fantasy turned out to be.


----------



## TrintLord (Apr 2, 2009)

I think I like fantasy better, seems to have a lot more strategy involved in it than 40k's "point and shoot".

Is there an unlimited rank amount? I notice the army lists say 10+ and have no limit.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

In theory you can have as many ranks in a unit as you like, however it becomes less beneficial after 4. Some armies like Skaven and Orcs and Goblins really need the extra ranks to soak up damage, others couldn't afford to have that many ranks in anything less than an epic battle!  Normally it is more useful to have two reasonable sized units than one huge one as you have more manoeuvrability, options for linked charges, etc, though that depends on which unit, how many models, etc.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I've seen Gnoblars rank up like that too to absorb damage. Usually 4 ranks is maximum, due to points. After 20 models or so, you're better off with a second unit.


----------



## TrintLord (Apr 2, 2009)

Thats what I thought, thanks!

Enchanted Items are unlimited right? Just not 2+ of the same on any one model.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

They also fall in to the general Magic Item rules that state a magic item can only be taken once per army (unless otherwise stated i.e. DS, PS, etc). So you cannot have two swords of striking in your army.


----------



## TrintLord (Apr 2, 2009)

Just wondering since it seems that Horned Ones are an enchanted item as opposed to an upgrade...


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

TrintLord said:


> Just wondering since it seems that Horned Ones are an enchanted item as opposed to an upgrade...



Correct, no other enchanted items may be given to that Character other than the Horned One.


----------



## TrintLord (Apr 2, 2009)

Well I mean I can only have one Horned One per army?


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes, only one Horned One per Army. It is a magic item, and doesn't have a specific caveat.


----------



## Blind Cougar (Jan 30, 2009)

I just wish the damned thing was 5 points cheaper.


----------

